# Disques durs externes ne montent pas



## ghoser (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, j'ai un powerbook G4 sous OS X 10.4.11

J'ai acheté 2 disques durs un "La Cie" et l'autre "Q driver" (??). Mon problème est que les deux disques fonctionnent parfaitement sur PC mais par sur mac (ils ne montent pas sur le bureau).

le disque s'allume lorsque on connecte le port USB,  fait un petit bruit et c'est tout.

Je suis allé sur "utilitaires disques" mais je ne peux pas les formater puisqu'ils n'apparaissent pas".

depuis un PC, je peux les formater masi uniquement en NTFS alors que j'ai pu lire qu'il faut les formater en FAT32 ou MS DOS.

Me'rci de vos réponses,

ghoser

Comment faire.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Même si ils sont formatés en NTFS, ils seront lisibles sur Mac OS X (mais tu ne pourras pas mettre de données dessus).

Si ils ne montent pas du tout, c'est bizarre. Un disque OK ca peut arriver, mais deux :affraid:

Tes ports USB fonctionnent bien ?

Utilises tu un hub USB ?


----------



## ghoser (14 Juin 2008)

Salut, 

Non je n'utilise pas de hub. je n'ai pas l'impression que les disques soient HS puisqu'ils fonctionnent bien sur PC.

On me parle d'un problème d'alim? Mais peut on avoir un problème d'alim d'un disque (autoalimenté USB) sur un mac et pas sur un PC ?

Ghoser


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)

Exact. 
Je ne savais pas que qu'il s'agissait de disques en 2,5 pouces.

Ton powerbook G4 ne doit pas avoir assez de puissance au niveau de ports USB. (déjà lu ça quelque part).

Donc tu doit mettre une alimentation externe sur tes disques et là ils devraient monter.


----------



## ghoser (14 Juin 2008)

Mais il n'est pas prévu d'alim externe sur ce disque. Juste un cordon USB en Y que je ne peux brancher en double car il n'est pas prévu 2 ports USB du même côté sur les Powerbook G4 (merci macintosh !)du coup cordon trop court.

C'est quand même bizarre que ce disque fonctionne avec un unique cordon sur PC. a vous dégouter des pommes.



Merci quand même,

Ghoser


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)

Ton PC doit avoir des ports USB plus puissants.

Je te rassure, les Mac n'ont plus ce genre de problème.

De plus, le disque auto alimentés sont sortis après le powerbook G4...

Faut pas s'énerver comme ça.

Avant tout achat de matériel, on se renseigne quant à la compatibilité avec son matériel


----------



## divoli (14 Juin 2008)

Tu as quoi exactement comme modèle de Lacie ?

Tu as quoi exactement comme modèle de PowerBook ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Juin 2008)

Hello 

Je profite de ce topic qui correspond à une question me concernant :

Je suis entrain de préparer mon switch sur un MBP et je m'apprête à formater mon HDD externe (120 Go Western Digital Passport ) pour pourvoir l'utiliser sous Léopard.

Cependant je suis sous Vista pour le formater et je n'ai pas l'option de le formater en FAT32... on me propose EXfat et je dois choisir la taille de la table d'allocation...

Voici les screenshots qui pourrons vous éclairer peut-être...:









Merci


----------



## ghoser (14 Juin 2008)

Le powerbook 5,8 PC G4, processeur 1,67 15"

et le disque la Cie : il est juste inscrit la Cie Mobile drive.


----------



## divoli (14 Juin 2008)

En principe, ça devrait fonctionner (j'ai également un powerbook G4 "récent" et un Mobile Drive). 

Est-ce que tu as essayé en mettant ton powerbook sur secteur (en principe, même sur batterie ça marche, mais bon...) ?


----------



## Albin22 (6 Juillet 2008)

Le fil m'intéresse, j'ai le meme pb ! J(ai un PB alu G4 1,67ghz et 2 go de ram, et je mets plus de 2h pour copier mon dossier de photo sur un lacie mobil disk  (mon dossier fait 4go !). Je vais peut etre formater mon disque pour faire une réinstal totale ?


----------



## Jeremie (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai moi-aussi ce problème avec un disque dur externe LaCie récent, dont je ne me souviens plus précisément du nom, dôté d'un port USB et d'une alimentation externe.

En fait, pour être tout à fait précis, le disque dur externe met un temps fou - et très aléatoire - pour apparaître sur le bureau (si jamais il apparaît...), alors que sur PC, le DDE apparaît aussitôt qu'il est allumé...


----------



## lerka (17 Novembre 2008)

Jeremie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai moi-aussi ce problème avec un disque dur externe LaCie récent, dont je ne me souviens plus précisément du nom, dôté d'un port USB et d'une alimentation externe.
> 
> En fait, pour être tout à fait précis, le disque dur externe met un temps fou - et très aléatoire - pour apparaître sur le bureau (si jamais il apparaît...), alors que sur PC, le DDE apparaît aussitôt qu'il est allumé...




Et j'ai aussi un blème similaire :
J'ai un disque dur "LaCie Little Disk" 320 giga Hi-Speed USB 2.0 qui ne monte pas sur mon PBG4. Je l'ai testé sur un emac, il monte, et sur un imac 20 pouce, il monte...
D'ou peut venir le problème avec mon PBG4?
merci


----------



## oflorent (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Voici le matériel dont je dispose :
- PBG4 à 1.67 DD 80 GO
- DD LACIE mobile drive de 160 GO USB 2.0
- DD WD mini 4 de 320 GO

Sur un PB G4 il faut utiliser les DEUX PORTS USB sans passer pa un hub, sinon l'alimentation est insuffisante.

Pour le DD LACIE, il y a une prise d'alimentation + nini USB. Deux cables fournis avec le DD : un USB/alimentation, un USB/mini USB.
Pour le DD WD, il y a uniquement une prise nini USB. Cable fourni : double USB / mini USB.
Les 2 DD fonctionnent parfaitement.

En outre ils sont généralement livrés en FAT 32, à formater en HFS (journalisé). 
Il doit y avoir un soft qui permet de lire du HFS sur du PC. Si je retrouve, je vous le dit.


----------



## lerka (21 Novembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Voici le matériel dont je dispose :
> - PBG4 à 1.67 DD 80 GO
> ...



Merci beaucoup
Effectivement ça marche avec les 2 ports usb
@+


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> Il doit y avoir un soft qui permet de lire du HFS sur du PC. Si je retrouve, je vous le dit.



Macdrive


----------



## oflorent (22 Novembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Macdrive



YES !!!!!!


----------



## kaos (25 Décembre 2012)

J'ai déjà eu un soucis similaire , mon HD ne montait plus , il était en Fat32

Je l'ai branché sur PC et je l'ai défragmenté, et il n'a plus jamais refais de choses comme ça.

C'étai pourtant un disque que j'utilisais que sous mac ...


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

Il te faut soit installer NTFSforMac (ou un équivalent) soit aller dans application/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2014)

La question de base datant de 2008 et portant davantage sur l'alimentation, on va dire que le problème était résolu


----------



## VACLAV27 (23 Décembre 2014)

Il faut que tu alimentes ton dd externe via les 2 ports USB....

A la sortie du branchement de ton dd, tu as 2 prises USB males, tu en connectes une via un port USB et avec une rallonge, tu te connectes sur le 2 éme...et tu le verras apparaitre...

pour ma part, cela à fonctionner....


----------

